# Reading in Bed



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

If you are like me you spend a lot of your prime reading time in bed. For me it is also my sometimes office, since I work from home and do about 90% of my work on my laptop. I also have my only TV in my bedroom. I really needed a new mattress but could not afford to spend a lot. I found a fantastic deal on Macy's and I am really loving my new mattress. It is nice to sit down and not have it all sink in. I have no association with Macy's and get no kick back. I just love a good deal, esp on a major purchase...I paid 459.00 delivered but the price just dropped another $100 so I should get that credited! I have full details on  my blog today. Plus other pics of my favorite reading room !


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

That sounds like a good deal! I'm actually thinking about getting one of those foam mattresses. Does anyone have any opinions on those?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Jessica Billings said:


> That sounds like a good deal! I'm actually thinking about getting one of those foam mattresses. Does anyone have any opinions on those?


You mean like a tempurpetic? I am curious too. I know they are pretty pricy. I do have a foam type pillow that is curved to fit your neck. (Target about 19.99) I was waking up with a lot of neck pain and since I got it not once.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> That sounds like a good deal! I'm actually thinking about getting one of those foam mattresses. Does anyone have any opinions on those?


My biggest regret after last year's tax refund is not purchasing a new mattress. We got our current mattress when my wife was pregnant 9 years ago. She had home health care and was on bed rest at the time. We got a mattress which didn't transfer much motion, so when I moved around at night it wouldn't give her motion sickness. Then a spring popped out on the edge of the bed. Unfortunately, the same home health care gave her an IV which squirted and stained the mattress, so our warranty was voided.

A couple of years, hacksaw blades, and liberal usage of wire cutters later, we've avoided being poked for the most part, but after we moved last July it has not felt right to me at all.

We are expecting some medical bills this year, so no new mattress for me, probably not until I finish round 1 of grad school and get a job. 

However, I did go mattress shopping last year and was definitely leaning toward a foam mattress. The Tempurpedic Cloud Supreme(I think) was our favorite. Some friends highly recommend their sleep number bed, but I'm not sold on it as much as the Tempurfoam. Plus, we really like the adjustable bases for reading in bed and watching TV. Unfortunately, their prices go up every year for the same bed, not down.

Take your time deciding on a mattress. You have to be in your normal sleeping position for at least 10 minutes (I think) to really get a feel for a mattress, but you start to feel like they're all the same after a while, too. Take several trips to try mattresses out. You will not find a good mattress that is also cheap. There are differences amongst the major brands, but they do tend to have similar features at similar price points. They also tend to be the same prices at different stores, so find a good salesman that will be frank about the different models and brands. You can negotiate price on premium mattresses to some extent, but what you can really negotiate are the freebies-pads, pillows, delivery, etc.

Sleep well! I hope I will again someday soon.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I have not tried any of the "foam" mattresses, but I have had a "sleep number" bed (basically an inflatable mattress with a pillow-top cover) for years, and much prefer that over any traditional sprung mattress I've ever slept on.

PS: I'm a "45".


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> That sounds like a good deal! I'm actually thinking about getting one of those foam mattresses. Does anyone have any opinions on those?


We have two Tempurpedics in our home. I like them, but I think there is somewhat of an adjustment period to get used to the floating feeling. When we go away on vacation, the beds at the hotels feel weird now and sometimes I wake up sore. I've finally talked my husband into dealing with his sleep apnea and he has to go for one of those overnight tests. "But the mattress won't be Tempurpedic," he points out.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I have not tried any of the "foam" mattresses, but I have had a "sleep number" bed (basically an inflatable mattress with a pillow-top cover) for years, and much prefer that over any traditional sprung mattress I've ever slept on.
> 
> PS: I'm a "45".


::Laughing:: I considered that, but figured -- knowing my personality -- I'd always be thinking I could find a more perfect number and would be second guessing myself.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm completely obsessed with my Tempurpedic and will probably never have any other bed.  I love it. I used to wake up every day with shoulder pain, since day 1 with the tempurpedic it's been gone.  

Everyone is different, but even though they are expensive I think it's worth the investment.  Sleep is one of the most important things we do for ourselves, I was willing to pay for better sleep!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Jen said:


> I'm completely obsessed with my Tempurpedic and will probably never have any other bed. I love it. I used to wake up every day with shoulder pain, since day 1 with the tempurpedic it's been gone.
> 
> Everyone is different, but even though they are expensive I think it's worth the investment. Sleep is one of the most important things we do for ourselves, I was willing to pay for better sleep!


I have shoulder pain too...maybe down the line if I get a big money gig I will invest in one a tempurpedic... I had to go with what I could afford right now.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Jen said:


> I'm completely obsessed with my Tempurpedic and will probably never have any other bed. I love it. I used to wake up every day with shoulder pain, since day 1 with the tempurpedic it's been gone.
> 
> Everyone is different, but even though they are expensive I think it's worth the investment. Sleep is one of the most important things we do for ourselves, I was willing to pay for better sleep!


Exactly what Jen said!!! I'm leaving Maui today, and saying that I'm not excited to go back to the cold and winter (and work) would be an understatement...

I am however happy to reunite with my boy Neo, and can't wait to sleep on my tempurpedic tomorrow night


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm on my second Tempurpedic.  The first one was replaced under warranty after 10 years because the mattress was beginning to sad.  It was so easy to file the claim too.  I took a picture and emailed it along with a copy of my receipt.  (lucky I'm organized and could find it.)  We love it and find it hard to sleep on anything else now.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Do the tempurpedics in a really firm version?


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

The best thing to sleep on is a reclining chair, especially if you have back problems or shoulder problems.  I've got one with electric controls, especially good if you can't or don't want to wrestle with those pull sticks.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Do the tempurpedics in a really firm version?


Yes! Mine is actually really firm - a must for my back. And for nce the good news: the firmer they are, the cheaper they are!!! I can't remember the name of mine, but it's the second cheapest and simply wonderful


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Neo said:


> Yes! Mine is actually really firm - a must for my back. And for nce the good news: the firmer they are, the cheaper they are!!! I can't remember the name of mine, but it's the second cheapest and simply wonderful


I believe that's the same one as mine and it's the Classic. (One step up from the Original Bed). It is firm but cushy at the same time. It's hard to describe other than wonderful!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I recently purchased a platform bed (no box spring) and a very nice (read expensive) mattress with a pillow top made of temperpedic material.
What a huge difference in the way I sleep and feel afterward.

I have been putting this off for years (read cheap) and now regret waiting so long.......

If you are experiencing back, shoulder, etc pain or just having trouble sleeping.....I strongly recommend making the investment....after all we readers do spend a lot of time in bed.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Napcat, what kind of mattress did you get?


----------



## cftodd (Jan 30, 2011)

I so want a new bed. The bed I have is not only squeaky, it is also over 20 years old! My husband inherited it from his parents (yuck) and he refuses to buy us a new one. He says it is still in perfect condition.. I told him they have like a 10 year or less life span. He doesn't care. He likes how firm it is (like a rock) I wake up sore EVERY morning.. sigh. I am thinking of going behind his back and buying one anyway LOL.. has anyone ever divorced over a bed?


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> I've finally talked my husband into dealing with his sleep apnea and he has to go for one of those overnight tests. "But the mattress won't be Tempurpedic," he points out.


Your husband may not get a Tempurpedic, but I'll bet he gets a sleep number mattress. I had the apnea test a few years ago and they used a sleep number mattress. I was surprisingly very comfortable.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

cftodd said:


> I so want a new bed. The bed I have is not only squeaky, it is also over 20 years old! My husband inherited it from his parents (yuck) and he refuses to buy us a new one. He says it is still in perfect condition.. I told him they have like a 10 year or less life span. He doesn't care. He likes how firm it is (like a rock) I wake up sore EVERY morning.. sigh. I am thinking of going behind his back and buying one anyway LOL.. has anyone ever divorced over a bed?


That's one of the nice things about the Select Comfort "Sleep Number" beds: the queen and king sized beds come with two separate chambers, so that you can adjust each side of the bed to a different firmness.


----------



## cftodd (Jan 30, 2011)

Are those like the weird foam that if you put your hand print on it it stays there for a bit.. if so they annoy me LOL



NogDog said:


> That's one of the nice things about the Select Comfort "Sleep Number" beds: the queen and king sized beds come with two separate chambers, so that you can adjust each side of the bed to a different firmness.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I have not tried any of the "foam" mattresses, but I have had a "sleep number" bed (basically an inflatable mattress with a pillow-top cover) for years, and much prefer that over any traditional sprung mattress I've ever slept on.
> 
> PS: I'm a "45".


Typically a 35-55 here...on the high end currently.  We will NEVER go back to a regular bed. Even our guest bed is a Sleep Number.

As for the Tempurpedic types, well, I've had to use curved "cervical pillows" (both Tempurpedic and off brand memory foam) for more than twenty years now. They all start breaking down at six months regardless of brand and by a year in, they have to be replaced. No way would I buy a very overpriced mattress of the stuff. The toppers are fine, they're relatively cheaply replaced when they get a dent too big to comfortably sleep in.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

cftodd said:


> Are those like the weird foam that if you put your hand print on it it stays there for a bit.. if so they annoy me LOL


No: the mattress is actually an inflatable chamber with some additional cushioning on top. There is an electric pump attached to it with a sort of remote control that you can use to change the firmness over a very wide range of settings (something like 20 different settings from ridiculously soft to very firm).


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

I have a knock of Tempurpedic (aka foam mattress) and love it.  I just sink right into it and don't ever want to get up. Add the heated mattress pad in the and I have to practically be dragged out.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I have not tried any of the "foam" mattresses, but I have had a "sleep number" bed (basically an inflatable mattress with a pillow-top cover) for years, and much prefer that over any traditional sprung mattress I've ever slept on.
> 
> PS: I'm a "45".


We had one of those in our last RV and I still regret not pulling it out and keeping it when we sold the RV. It was a fabulous bed. Next time we need a new mattress that's what I'm holding out for!


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh, I so need a new mattress.  This thread should have an enabler alert.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Napcat, what kind of mattress did you get?


Called "St. Regis": mattress designed for platform bed. I ordered it (and the bed) it on-line from Charles P Rogers.

A bit spendy, and the free shipping was slow. But very good quality. I highly recommend these products. I have not slept so well and pain-free in years.

Here is the link:

http://www.charlesprogers.com/st-regis-platform-bed-mattress-p-520.html?cPath=4_194

Happy Dreams


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

We got off on bed talk and I realized that I failed to say what a lovely bedroom you have Octochick!  It looks like peaceful sanctuary for sure.  The photos make me want to live there.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> We got off on bed talk and I realized that I failed to say what a lovely bedroom you have Octochick! It looks like peaceful sanctuary for sure. The photos make me want to live there.


Oh my goodness, I admired the first picture a lot without realizing it was really your room. I took a look at the other pics on your blog and I am JEALOUS. That is gorgeous. You've decorated it amazingly.


----------



## cftodd (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh very cool. I might have to drop some hints over the next year or five 



NogDog said:


> No: the mattress is actually an inflatable chamber with some additional cushioning on top. There is an electric pump attached to it with a sort of remote control that you can use to change the firmness over a very wide range of settings (something like 20 different settings from ridiculously soft to very firm).


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

NogDog said:


> I have not tried any of the "foam" mattresses, but I have had a "sleep number" bed (basically an inflatable mattress with a pillow-top cover) for years, and much prefer that over any traditional sprung mattress I've ever slept on.
> 
> PS: I'm a "45".


Thanks NogDog, for providing your two cents worth on the Sleep Number bed! I am convinced it's the only mattress set I would like to buy in the future. Have had my eye on them for over a year now, and finally, my husband mentioned buying soon with the tax return money due us!!

One question to the owners of the Sleep Number beds, is the pump that inflates/deflates the mattress air chambers quiet? This is my husbands biggest concern.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

leslieray said:


> Thanks NogDog, for providing your two cents worth on the Sleep Number bed! I am convinced it's the only mattress set I would like to buy in the future. Have had my eye on them for over a year now, and finally, my husband mentioned buying soon with the tax return money due us!!
> 
> One question to the owners of the Sleep Number beds, is the pump that inflates/deflates the mattress air chambers quiet? This is my husbands biggest concern.


(Caveat: I bought mine several years ago now, so I don't know if anything has changed.)

The vast majority of the time it does nothing (or if it does, I don't hear it), as it only runs when it needs to adjust the pressure. When adjusting the firmness with the controller it does make a fairly noticeable sound, so you probably don't want to be playing with the settings while your significant other is trying to sleep (unless he's one of those oblivious sleepers who is bothered by nothing). However, I don't think I've ever heard mine at any other time, other than if the power goes out in the house, as when it comes back on it does make a sudden noise for just a second as it switches back on.

I might add that when the separate platform section upon which the mattress lies started to develop a couple cracks after I'd had mine a few years, they immediately sent me a free replacement. Apparently it was a known design flaw, so even though it was out of warranty, they still replaced it as though it still was. Yes, I'm a satisfied customer (not an actor nor a paid spokes-person  ).

PS: The sheets they sell custom designed to fit their beds are probably the nicest sheets I've ever owned, though they do seem a bit pricey to me -- but then maybe that's why they're the nicest.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks again Nog, for your reply to my query! 

I think my husband is more concerned about the sound bothering me, as he IS an oblivious sleeper, while I am not! However, I am not concerned about this, as I am convinced that the benefits of being able to choose my own comfort level, while he chooses his, will outweigh anything else. Also, this means I no longer will have to sleep in the indention he has made, as we will no longer need to turn the mattresses as should be done with traditional ones. 

Also, I am thrilled about the idea that the pillowtop on the Sleep Number can be replaced as needed, not something that can be done with traditional mattresses.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've slept on a firm foam mattress on wooden platform bed for many years.  Bought it very reasonably at a store that is probably gone now (Dixie Foam on West 20th Street in NYC).

A few years ago when my mother moved to assisted living, she bought a new bed with a mattress that is similar to TempurPedic (and just as expensive), but it's different in that you don't sink into it as much as with the TempurPedic.  She tried out different ones in the store and a rep there said that the TP mattresses are sometimes harder to get out of (for an older person with disabilities).


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

So this Dixie Foam store is still around, on West 25th St. Looked it up.

http://www.dixiefoam.com/


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My wife and I have enjoyed our Select Comfort adjustable air mattress (king-size with separare controls) for about fifteen years. It's been a good one, but I know its days are probably numbered, and when they fail, you lose all pressure (it happened once while under warranty).

And we read in bed for about an hour each night.


----------



## cftodd (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow, I also did not realize that was the posters actual bed.. Man that looks super awesome. Good job!



Jessica Billings said:


> Oh my goodness, I admired the first picture a lot without realizing it was really your room. I took a look at the other pics on your blog and I am JEALOUS. That is gorgeous. You've decorated it amazingly.


----------

